# Query : Canada immigration FSW doubts



## mits0829 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am initiating the process to apply for PR visa under FSW program. I want some help from experienced people who have gone through this process or who has knowledge about the process.

1) I have done Bachelors of Engineering (B.E.) from Mumbai University. So for getting my ECA I am aware that there are 3 (atleast) recognized institute that provides the same. Now they all require the attested copy stamped from University, for our degree certificate, marksheet, etc. So, anybody from Mumbai University (preferably B.E.) who has gone through the process recently can give me some idea on who to approach and how is the response etc from University (knowing well how these people work)?

2) Further, for our job experience details I understand they require detailed role and responsibilities from all the previous companies we have worked. Now atleast in my case I have seen the companies only provide the experience letter stating the duration and designation we served there. They don't provide the role and responsible details. Anybody who has successfully processed this stage can guide if there is any alternative acceptable i.e. submitting only experience letter work or not? or any other process or alternative?

Looking for some help from who has cleared the process in above case. Thanks.


----------



## payyadi (Feb 5, 2014)

*Getting into the Race too..*

Hi mits0829,

I have also started my work towards getting PR for Canada.

We can get in touch so that we both can keep us updated with the changes CIC also building a team gradually will help even.

Presently I had discussion with Y-Axis people and still searching for getting good assistance from registered Immigration representatives to help us in the process.

Here is my mail id, payyadi at gmail kindly drop in your mail id/contact number so that we can take it forward. 
Looking for more people to unit here.

Thanks,
payyadi


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey..

I have dropped you a mail. Please do check your gmail inbox.Looking forward to you reply


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am also planning to apply for PR and currently in process of gathering information on each aspect. Can you refer some of the reliable agents in delhi or around.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## Ashish Rane (Jun 30, 2014)

*Degree Assessment*

Hey guys,

Even I am planning to start my migration process for Canada. Can anyone please tell me if we need to get all our degrees assessed or just the highest qualification ?


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

count me in friends


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Me too....I have just been cheated by Australia...they were supposed to release Thier new occupation list on 1 July with my occupation on it (HR Manager) but sadly it's not on it so far this year, now shifting my hopes to Canada.

I used an agent for my Australia immigration in Delhi (Abhinav) truly a hopeless & useless experience :-(


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

OZ Dreams said:


> Me too....I have just been cheated by Australia...they were supposed to release Thier new occupation list on 1 July with my occupation on it (HR Manager) but sadly it's not on it so far this year, now shifting my hopes to Canada.
> 
> I used an agent for my Australia immigration in Delhi (Abhinav) truly a hopeless & useless experience :-(


I'm in the same situation. I've been assessed by ACS with 2 years experience deduction. Only SA opened 263111 recently but I had no plans to go there due to very little job opportunities.

Now looking into the Canada.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ciitbilal said:


> I'm in the same situation. I've been assessed by ACS with 2 years experience deduction. Only SA opened 263111 recently but I had no plans to go there due to very little job opportunities.
> 
> Now looking into the Canada.


System analyst, right ?

Same here...aus becoming tough, I am also thinking for the canada


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> System analyst, right ?
> 
> Same here...aus becoming tough, I am also thinking for the canada


Its Computer System and Network Engineer


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ciitbilal said:


> Its Computer System and Network Engineer


Okay...good, but still...victoria and sydney...I don see any other places honestly for jobs


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Okay...good, but still...victoria and sydney...I don see any other places honestly for jobs


My occupation is available in Victoria but there rejection rate is quite high. NSW will open visas on 14th July, so will wait till then.


----------



## gokul (Jan 21, 2014)

*Canada immigration FSW doubts*

I am also planning for Canada after loosing hopes about Australia..Guys please share your email ID's so that we can work together. Or add me on skype name : gokul.chowdary
Thanks,
Gokul.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

mits0829 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am initiating the process to apply for PR visa under FSW program. I want some help from experienced people who have gone through this process or who has knowledge about the process.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have done BMS and MMS from Mumbai University. Can you let me know how did you go ahead with your process? And did you choose WES?


----------

